# for sale 1977 ski-doo 440



## wcoutfitters (Jan 21, 2000)

Runs good, looks good, electic start. This is a good older sled. Asking $650.00


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Looks like we are done for this year!


----------

